# Comfortable in Mexico



## surfrider (Oct 4, 2011)

I have lived in Mexico now for 1.5 years. Not very long really. But the other day I just realized that I now feel that Mexico is home and I am at home. When I first got here, I was trying so hard to fit into Mexico. Trying to understand the people the culture, everything.. I found that I was bending over backwards trying to "fit in". All of a sudden I just was me - comfortable with being me - just as I am - in Mexico. It is a good feeling.
How long did it take you to feel yourself - comfortable with yourself in Mexico?


----------



## Anonimo (Apr 8, 2012)

I'd say that it took me about a year to feel really comfortable and at home. There were several factors. First, our move down here was very stressful, both physically and mentally.

Two, the first place we lived, for 6 months, was a small, chilly wooden cabin up in the "altos" above Pátzcuaro. We spent a winter there, freezing our nalgas off. We never got the hot water heater to produce more than 3 minutes of hot water. Additionally, the cabin was anything but secure. A gust of wind once opened our bedroom window while we were gone, but a kindly neighbor closed it. OTOH, we never had any sort of crime problem there.

Our second dwelling, an acquaintance's house that we house sat for 4 1/2 months, was spacious and could be secured better. It would be only a mild exaggeration to say that insanely high utility bills cost us as much or more than the rent had at the cabin. During the rainy season, we learned that the roof was a sieve. There was a problem with birds and animals in the roof space.

When after a few months, a friend showed us what was to be our present home, it only took us a couple of days, if that, to decide to rent it and move in, as soon as our house sitting sit was fulfilled. We have now been in the same house going on 7 years. While the interior of the house attracted us from the start, many improvements have been made, outside and inside; mostly on the account of our excellent landlords and some on our account.

I think that we have found the optimal balance in our relationship with our neighbors. We are accepted in this small community and participate in some local events but for the most part, we live our own lives here.


----------



## mes1952 (Dec 11, 2012)

I had already traveled to Mexico extensively in the past as well as involved in several romantic relationships with Mexican nationals so my move to Mexico was uneventful as I already knew what to expect with the culture, etc. Speaking Spanish is very helpful in assimilating into the culture more readily and I find people accept you more readily when there is a common language.


----------



## Guategringo (Nov 9, 2012)

It is too soon to say when or if I will feel Mexico is home since one month is too short of a time to make that decision, but as far as my 20 years in Guatemala, I can say I felt at home once I could speak the language fluently about 18 years ago. Once that was accomplished it makes everything else around you that much easier. From asking a plumber to fix something to ordering at a restaurant everything seems to feel much more like it did at home. Of course there are times when I am with my new Mexican friends or even friends from Guatemala and they start using modismos (Spellling?) or slang that I still do not understand. 

They say when you dream in another language then you have mastered it or at least are functional in it. In my case that was true and generally I dream always in Spanish now unless it involves my parents or brothers and sister and my two sons.


----------

